# Woohoo 3 years on the forum!



## Paulie (8/6/17)

So i made 3 years on the forum today and i would like to thank all members and the Ecigssa team for such epic times and looking forward to many more!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 13


----------



## Silver (8/6/17)

Congrats @Paulie !

And you sir have made the last 3 years most memorable on many occasions
All the breakfasts, all the vapemeets, shop openings and good laughs...

Here is one of them

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/17)

In that case it's time for a

! Ok let's have a party at VapeCON Baby! @Paulie you rock!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie (8/6/17)

Paulie said:


> So i made 3 years on the forum today and i would like to thank all members and the Ecigssa team for such epic times and looking forward to many more!



Awesome. Well done!

I think we should celebrate by giving me your Apricot Donut recipe, yes?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (8/6/17)

Congratulations @Paulie - I dearly miss those breakfast meets eons ago.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (8/6/17)

Way to go @Paulie! I second @rogue zombie's proposal!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (8/6/17)

johan said:


> Congratulations @Paulie - I dearly miss those breakfast meets eons ago.



We miss you @johan 
And your dancing on the tables at vape meets!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Max (8/6/17)

Awesome @Paulie 


Still need to follow up and get some of your 0mg Apricot Jam Donuts.

All the best and hope to see you at VapeCon '17

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/6/17)

Paulie said:


> So i made 3 years on the forum today and i would like to thank all members and the Ecigssa team for such epic times and looking forward to many more!


Well done @Paulie Keep it up

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (9/6/17)

Silver said:


> We miss you @johan
> And your dancing on the tables at vape meets!



Miss you guys and beautiful girls too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (12/6/17)

Great stuff @Paulie

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

